# Oh the weather outside is delightful......NEW PICS FINALLY DONE!



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 26, 2018)

Finally got in the shop today for a couple hours. This one is made from ADS ( 7-1/2" OAL with 4" of edge) Maybe tomorrow I can etch it and sharpen it then cook it.....what kind of handles should I stick on it? Some stabilized Box Elder Strawberried cross cuts?

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 27, 2018)

Red color in wood is unreal, in a good way! Will make an absolutely gorgeous handle for the knife. Chuck


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks great Pappy!!! Will make a beautiful handle.


----------



## TRfromMT (Jan 28, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> .....what kind of handles should I stick on it? .... View attachment 140558



What kind of handles? 

Owl have to think about it.

C'mon - that was too easy!!!


Cool little knife, by the way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 28, 2018)

No fair asking before seeing the etch! 

Dat wood...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 29, 2018)

ETCHED.......................TEMPERED....................I THINK I AM GONNA DRILL SOME WEIGHT REDUCTION HOLES IN THE TANG FIRST TO LIGHTEN IT UP A BIT AND BALANCE IT MORE TO THE FRONT....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 1, 2018)

Well hows it looking Pappy?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 3, 2018)

haven't stuck a handle on it yet....but I will shortly


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 7, 2018)

I found a piece of ABW for the handles and going to inset these on each side...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 13, 2018)

We changed our mind on the handle. Got some of this in a couple months back and found it today in the shop.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 13, 2018)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 
Outstanding, what an eye for making those stand out. My option is that is the best choice you could have made.
Dave


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 14, 2018)

took the tape off.......

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------

